# New purchase CK3510SE



## dmunt4902 (1 mo ago)

Just received delivery of CK3510SE with loader,grapple,pallet forks and third function. For my place of hope I made wise decision.?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats dmunt, welcome to the forum. Make certain that you get an Owner/Operator Manual with the tractor. It will provide you with all of the general maintenance items.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You'll have to throw some pictures at us!! And perhaps add a showcase entry to tell us about your tractor!


----------



## dmunt4902 (1 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Congrats dmunt, welcome to the forum. Make certain that you get an Owner/Operator Manual with the tractor. It will provide you with all of the general maintenance items.


Thank you,we take of a Housing Authority. in Kansas. We have quite a bit of work for it.No mowing but intend to use it for snow removal,and material hauling,think we wil love the cab.


----------



## dmunt4902 (1 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. You'll have to throw some pictures at us!! And perhaps add a showcase entry to tell us about your tractor!


Thanks , we take care of aHousing Authority in Kansas,we will use for snow removal,and material handling, we also have factory cab will enjoy it this winter.


----------

